# Cercarien



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir hatten vor 2 Jahren ein Wildentenpaar in unseren Gartenteich, den wir  früher als Schwimmteich genutzt haben. Seit sie nicht mehr kommen, haben wir ihn total gereinigt um ihn wieder als Schwimmteich zu nutzen. Er ist zwar nicht sehr groß 3m breit und ca 4,50 lang und ca. 2m tief mit einen kleinen Springbrunnen.
 Zur Erfrischung und für die Kinder reicht es aus, zumal wir in diesen Tagen eine Wassertemperatur von 27 ° erreicht haben. Wir lassen ständig frischen Brunnenwasser zur Erneuerung rein. Das Wasser ist klar und wir haben bisher wenig Algenbildung, momentan keine mehr. 

Vor 2 Tagen, bekam ich nach den Baden an einigen Stellen Hautrötungen, ich dachte es wäre ein Floh den sich unser Hund eingefangen hat, der den Teich in Besitz nimmt.

Jetzt habe ich mal im i-net geschaut und habe gelesen es könnte sich durch die __ Enten, die wir hatten um Cercarien handeln, so sieht es inzwischen bei mir selbst aus und dann können die
Kinder natürlich nicht mehr ins Wasser, was sie natürlich nicht so verstehen.

Oder könnten es andere Insekten sein. Fische haben wir nicht im Teich und die __ Frösche sind momentan auch ausgezogen. 

Gibt es hier Erfahrungen, wie wir das wieder weg bekommen? Gereinigt wurde der Teich erst vor einer Woche, alles abgepumpt und gesamt gereinigt. 

Für Auskünfte wäre ich dankbar.

herzl. moon


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

Ich meine dieses Bestimmte Mittel, welches Fischhändler in ihre Becken füllen um diese Steril zu halten müsste ihen abhilfe verschaffen..Es vernichtet Bakterien und Keime..aber nicht auf der Basis von Chlor..Ich meine dieses mittel ist sogar in Apotheken zu erwerben..Aber da ich mir nicht sicher bin, würde ich ihnen raten einfach mal in der Zoologie ,oder beim Fischhändler sich schlau zu machen.Über die Anwendung, Dosierung und Folgen.  

MfG


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo Orf, bei der Schädlingsbekäpfung heißt es 

"Eine Bekämpfung der "Entenflöhe", wie sie in der Umgangssprache benutzt werden  ist nicht möglich"

Chemie kann ich auch nicht einsetzen, da unser Hund im Teich badet und auch das Wasser trinkt. 

Da diese Flöhe sich ja nur an der Oberfläche bei Temperaturen über 20 ° aufhalten hoffe ich, diese durch Wasserreinigung wieder zu entfernen, also einfach kaltes Brunnenwasser unter Druck zugeben und den Teich einige male überlaufen lassen. 

Es wäre ja möglich das jemand Erfahrungen damit hatte. Da die __ Enten allerdings nach der Reinigung nicht im Teich waren, vermute ich diese durch die künstliche Ente, die die Kinder wieder raufgesezt haben, eingefangen zu haben.

Sollte noch jemand Rat wissen, danke im Voraus

herzl moon


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

Ja ich hab mir gerade mal was unter Schädlingsbekämpfung angeschaut und musste leider mit erstaunen feststellen unter Bekämpfung : Es existieren noch keine Bekämpfungsmittel... :cry: ansonsten las ich,diese flöhe schlüpfen ab 23°c wassertemperatur...


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

hallo Orf, ich habe auch nichts mehr gefunden und das wars dann erstmal für die Kinder, da können sie nicht mehr rein und als ich ihnen meine Stiche gezeigt habe, waren sie auch vernünftig und sie müssen halt weiter  das "Planschbecken" nutzen.

Falls noch jemand Erfahrungen von den Teichbauern hat, bin ich für alle Tipps dankbar und wünsche einen schönen Abend - moon


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Juli 2005)

hallo moon,

ohne eine ahnung von dem thema zu haben würde ich doch einfach mal sagen einen schwarm __ kleinfische einsetzen - elritzen oder moderließchen - ich vermute sehr stark daß flöhe jeglicher art sehr gern auf deren speiseplan genommen werden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2005)

Ich hätte __ Sonnenbarsche als Allesfresser empfohlen.....

Falls übrigens jemand welche haben möchte.... meine haben sich wie die Karnickel vermehrt. Ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass ich gleichgeschlechtliche Tiere gekauft hatte, die Chance stand ja 50 zu 50. War aber nicht der Fall.

Die einzigen Fische, die sich jetzt offensichtlich noch vermehren, sind nur noch die __ Barsche.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Juli 2005)

hi!

ich moechte welche haben
in der hoffnung das trotzdem __ libellen meinen teich bevoelkern


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen, möchte mich erst mal für die Ratschläge bedanken, inzwischen sind unsere __ Frösche wieder im Teich - sie haben ihr Revier zurück, obwohl die uns beim Baden nicht stören würden - auch die Fische nicht. 

Wir haben unseren Teich im Garten und nicht am Haus und darum haben wir das mit den Fischen vor einigen Jahren gelassen, nachdem der Winter zu kalt war und der Teich zugefroren ist und einige Fische nicht überlebten, leider können wir im Winter nicht täglich in den Garten aus Zeitmangel. Die Nachbarn haben ihren Teich auch mit einem Netz abgedeckt, da bei uns auch Katzen zu den täglichen Besuchern gehören. 

Was benötigen diese hier genannten Fische denn für Futter bzw. welche Temperatur im Winter benötigen sie? Sin die hier genannten winterharte Genossen?

Bei diesen warmen Temperaturen tummelt sich da so einiges an Käfern und springenden Gesellen an der Oberfläche - das Wasser ist aber immer noch klar und verführerisch  


sommerliche Grüße vom Schreibtisch moon


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2005)

hallo!

an einem nahegelegenen badesee konnten cercarien nur damit bekämpft werden, dass schwarze amure besetzt wurden, welche die __ schnecken, die als zwischenirt dienen, wegfraßen...soweit meine erinnerung!

greetz thomas


----------

